# P229 .40 holster



## ibanezbtb300 (May 31, 2011)

I own a P229 and am looking for a leather holster. Suggestions anyone?


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

DeSantis from OpticsPlanet.....


----------



## SigP229R (Jun 1, 2007)

*Check tucker HF-2 there is a wait but they are worth it. I love mine and, Rob is great to work with.*


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

TT Gunleather has *THIS* in stock.


----------



## ibanezbtb300 (May 31, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestions. I went with Mitch Rosen


----------

